# John the Ripper on Multicore?

## Chris2000

Hallo  :Smile: 

Ich habe zwei Fragen bezüglich John the Ripper.

Ich habe es mit dem Use Flag "MPI" emergt damit es meinen Dualcore Opteron voll ausnutzen kann aber leider wird immer nur ein core genutzt...

Durch googlen fand ich dann heraus, dass ich dann aber john so starten müsste:

```
mpirun -np 2 john --test
```

Wobei 2 die Cores angibt.

Das starten aber wirklich 2 Instanzen von John die beide gleichzeitig die selben Dinge machen... John wird einfach 2 mal gestartet und selbst die Meldungen werden alle doppelt ausgegeben...

Auch gibt es dann immer eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich das die Session Datei schon beschrieben wird, die ja da ist um john bei unterbrechung an der alten stelle weitermachen zu lassen.

Ausserdem verstehe ich den Sinn des Use Flags MPI bei John nicht, da ich mpirun selbst emergen musste und er neu emergt mit dem mpi Use Flag als standalone als ohne aufruf von mpirun auch nur nach wie vor einen core verwendet.

Die zweite Frage bezieht sich auf den Schalter -i:xxx.

Ich kann ja bekanntlich digits, alpha und all wählen...

Aber wie kann ich z.B. nur Zahlen und Kleinbuchstaben testen lassen?

-i:all testet ja wirklich Kleinbuchstaben, Großbuchstaben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen, was das ganze sehr schwammig macht in Hinblick auf Effizienz...

Liebe Grüße.

----------

## mgoppelt

Mit

johntheripper-1.7.3.1-r1

und

openmpi-1.4.2

geht's.

----------

